
Why tech’s favorite color is making us all miserable (2018) - dmitriid
https://www.fastcompany.com/90177573/how-blue-became-techs-favorite-color-and-why-it-shouldnt-be
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17440374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17440374).

------
gzu
I think all cars should have red interior lights as a matter of safety. It
makes me angry whenever I rent a car and it has blue lights everywhere inside
at night.

It may be a Sonata or something that has a blue light on all the time just
above the rear view mirror! I had to cover it with tape.

~~~
michaelper22
Honda Accord too between 2012 and 2017 MYs (don't know about after the '18
redesign), except the Sport trim which has red.

Fortunately, on all trims you can freely switch the infotainment screen BG
color between red, green, and blue.

------
perilunar
An article about using red/orange for display lighting at night, written by
... "Amber Case" !

~~~
detaro
What's your point?

~~~
perilunar
nominative determinism perhaps? It is rather funny.

~~~
detaro
Hah, missed that completely!

------
evochimp
I use xgamma -bgamma .6 and xgamma -ggamma .8 in linux

~~~
nabla9
I use `redshift -O 3600`

------
ravedave5
Last I heard there isn't strong scientific proof blue light is bad for you. I
mean if you go outside at night the moon looks awfully close in color to a
phone screen...

~~~
scrumper
Affects circadian rhythms, damages retinas:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4734149/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4734149/)

Evening use of LED screens alters circadian rhythms and has a detrimental
effect on cognitive performance:
[https://www.physiology.org/doi/full/10.1152/japplphysiol.001...](https://www.physiology.org/doi/full/10.1152/japplphysiol.00165.2011)

You can find more. Wikipedia has 40 citations here
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_blue_light_technolo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_blue_light_technology)

Your counterpoint is irrelevant. Non-artificiality isn't a guarantee of
benefit: if you go outside in the daytime and look at the sun you'll go blind.

